# Now that morel season over......



## msquared (Jun 5, 2013)

Anyone finding fungus in GA right now? Chanterelle, black trumpet, chicken?


----------



## coltonkane (Jun 13, 2013)

I've found over a pound of Chanterelles today and a small group of 3 Hedgehogs


----------



## msquared (Jun 5, 2013)

Colton, where were you? I went Fri. to Jackson Cty, an early spot for me, and the largest caps were about the size of a quarter, so I left them in the ground. After the last 2 days of rain, I am going back tomorrow and expect to get a pretty good haul. There were hundreds of mainly golden chantys, with a few reds mixed in. I didn't see any trumpets, and left 5 or so lbs of oysters in the woods, as I don't really find them that interesting.


----------



## coltonkane (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm up in the North GA mtns. About 1.5 hrs north of Atl. I've been getting ones with 2-3 in caps. Over a lb an hour in some of my spots. Can't wait to see the 90% that I ignored get big :-D


----------



## coltonkane (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd say the Chants have started in north GA :-D 

So lets eat !!!


----------



## msquared (Jun 5, 2013)

Good work, Colton. I have had a 18 lb day and a 5 lb day. A bit of a peculiar season. 2 weeks later than last year. I am seeing a ton of immature chants in my favorite spots still. I think that it will be a great season. If you have any you want to sell, email me at [email protected]













f


----------



## msquared (Jun 5, 2013)

I have found more black trumpets this year already than any year I can remember. Places that I have harvested chanterelles over decades are now producing amazing amounts of trumpets. Pay attention to the grounds around your chantys! They are so hard to spot when you are not looking!


----------



## msquared (Jun 5, 2013)

Also found an amazing chicken of the woods today, about 2 lbs, gonna leave it for a week or so, up to 60 lbs of chantys.


----------



## coltonkane (Jun 13, 2013)

Went to my favorite spot that I thought was unknown ... Found a guy teaching 25 folks to hunt mushrooms.. apparently they were there for 4-5 hrs and judging by the pics, even took the tiniest of chants. 

In other news, I don't know much I'm up to... I dont go out for but an hour or 2 when I'm in an area every other day and I get 1-3lbs an hour.

Does anyone sell theirs to restaurants? I've just made my first sale (I usually just eat em or dry them for later). I offered them $15/lb if they bought several pounds and they asked for 5lbs. Is that about average?


----------



## selbylowndes (Jan 18, 2013)

I am finding Chanterelles in my yard this year. Also lots of Boletes and others I've never seen down here before this year. I live in Lowndes County (Valdosta) down on the Florida line. 

My wife put store-bought "mushroom compost" out in some of the flower/vegetable beds this Spring. I suspect that and the daily rain we've been experiencing are the reasons for the explosion of unusual mushrooms I'm seeing. What do you think?...SelbyLowndes


----------



## msquared (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow! Didn't think that Chants grew that far south. I need to let my good buddy in Brunswick know, if they grow in Valdosta, they just about have to grow in his area. The rains this year are producing shrooms that I have not seen in years. Many Boletes, Old Mans, Berkeley's Polypore....Hoping that it will turn into a great Hen of the Woods season this fall.


----------

